# I want to make my terminal windows transparent. How?



## RPS (Mar 13, 2003)

I have Tinkertool properly installed, but this is what I get. [View attachment]


----------



## fbp_ (Mar 13, 2003)

transparency is an option in the terminal prefs in 10.2,


----------



## RPS (Mar 13, 2003)

Oh, great! Thanks!


----------



## RPS (Mar 13, 2003)

Oh but wait, when I close the window, and open a new one, it's not transparent anymore?


----------



## bobw (Mar 13, 2003)

Terminal windows can be made transparent simply by typing the following text at the command line:
defaults write com.apple.terminal TerminalOpaqueness '0.85'
The amount of transparency can be adjusted by using values between 0 and 1 (with 1 being completely opaque). 

You will need to open a new terminal window to see the result.


----------



## RPS (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 13, 2003)

RPS,

You can set _all_ your terminal windows as transparent by using Terminal > Window Settings, setting it the way you want it, and then pressing the "Use Settings As Default" button.

Doug


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm going to go ahead and move this thread to the Mac Unix forum, but since technically Terminal is a Mac OS X program, I will leave a redirect arrow.

Have fun!

Doug


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 14, 2003)

Since you are talking about transparency.. I was asking myself, if it's possible to make finder-windows transparent too. Is there any tool out?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 14, 2003)

No, Zammy. Window ShadeX haxy does that 'kind of', but at least it didn't give the transparency as I'd have wanted it.  You'd need to play with the core of the system and add there Alpha Level setting - after which you could play with it - in all Cocoa apps.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 14, 2003)

Sounds pretty easy, Giaguara. ;-) Let's remain at this point: it's not possible! (for me)


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 14, 2003)

Just play a little with the developer's tools and do it


----------

